# worst clip job ever...



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago, I clipped my horses neck and chest (bib clip) and when I was done with it, it had clipped down to his skin. :-x

Anyhow, I did it with Wahl Dog Clippers but, they clip through thick hair and they worked real well. 

Before I bought them, I asked the guy at the store what blade they were and he told me they were a 10 blade, well they were a 40!!! :evil: his guard hairs are coming in so, it really doesn't look bad anymore but, I guess here's a picture of the WORST clip job EVER!!! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










so embarrassed well, I learned that the clippers have a detachable blade and I bought a new blade for it and if anything I could also, throw a 5 attachment on it.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 9, 2010)

Omg, I am looking at this picture on my phone and I am not even going to say what this looks like at first glance! Lol!

I think I did the worst clip job ever on my mini, Boo, just a few months ago! I am not good, PLUS the clippers stopped working correctly towards the end...would only work if held at a certain angle....so he had (and still has) these weird swoops on him...hard to explain! Oh well, he doesnt show or have any reason to look super pretty, it is really just so he is comfortable in this sofla heat. The good thing for is...hair grows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I know well it's because, I took it on my cell phone. Looks better in person and on camera it really does. LOL. Yeah, his guard hairs are growing back so, I'm not embarrassed anymore, it's starting to look better


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

dirtymartini said:


> Omg, I am looking at this picture on my phone and I am not even going to say what this looks like at first glance!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh dear. This is unfortunate. I see it too. :/ 

Beau, don't stress it, hair grows....


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

haha.. i think everyone is going to. I swear I have a picture of it on my camera I just have to find it, it doesn't look like that lol. 

It looks better now. I should take a picture of it today


----------



## LoveHooverandBailey (Apr 25, 2011)

dont feel bad! i messed up my horses bib clip too. I had started doing it as a trace clip, and decided i hated the color he was underneath. So he's got an awkwardly wide bib clip  lol! and he's older, so his skin was all wrinkly and terribly hard to clip! lol


----------



## mistyorbit (Apr 23, 2011)

I really agree with the BrewCrew. Hair grows. 

No streaming blood. You did good.

(my human boys look a little like this when I shave their heads. Only sometimes.... ;-)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have to ask, since it wasn't working out properly, why did you keep going???


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

because i didn't actually think about it until it was finsihed and when it was done i said "oh crap" it looks better now though, the guard hair and his hair is coming in nicely.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG O.O I thought it was somthing else at first glance! Its not too bad, just a little prac and it will be perfect!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Usually the blades will have the # on them (10, 15, 40, whatever), so next time, just look for it, and then you will know FOR SURE what blade you are using. Alot of store guys won't have a clue, as you found out...Lol! I actually prefer a # 7 reverse, rather than the shorter blades...less irritating, and not 'quite' as short, so you don't have to blanket as heavily during the day either. Just my preference, atleast  

The hair will grow back...your guy will be just fine...tehehe!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

yeah, it's not looking that bad now.. LOL... i was quite embarrassed.... actually i have a picture from today .... also i looked for a number and didn't see one.... so that's why i assumed it was ok... i guess now i learned... i'm a dumb dumb.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It doesn't look to bad now


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

good thing about hair is that it grows back! and good lesson to learn.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

agreed, absolutely good lesson to learn.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

What is the a bib clip for? Oh and he does look better now. I had my horse "trace" clipped so she wouldn't sweat there as much. It that about the same? 

Oh side note: I had the vet out to make sure her bad mood was not 
Pain related and he said maybe she was grumpy because of her haircut! Guess it looked a little bad. Glad it grew!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

SidMit said:


> What is the a bib clip for? Oh and he does look better now. I had my horse "trace" clipped so she wouldn't sweat there as much. It that about the same?
> 
> Oh side note: I had the vet out to make sure her bad mood was not
> Pain related and he said maybe she was grumpy because of her haircut! Guess it looked a little bad. Glad it grew!


my vet laughed when he saw it... in his words exactly he said "do you even want me to tell you what it looks like? he looks silly but, i'm sure it will look good when it grows in" 

I did a bib clip because, when he works, he gets really sweaty on his neck and his chest especially so, I clipped him so he doesn't get too hot or sweaty. It's been working. trace clip is a little different


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> yeah, it's not looking that bad now.. LOL... i was quite embarrassed.... actually i have a picture from today .... also i looked for a number and didn't see one.... so that's why i assumed it was ok... i guess now i learned... i'm a dumb dumb.
> View attachment 62372


 
I wonder if it was an adjustable blade then...every detachable blade I own has the length # on it...the only exceptions were ones from clippers that were 'adjustable lengths'...

Yes, he is definitely getting his fuzzies back!!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

there ya go, it's an adjustable blade. it comes off and i can replace them with another blade. lesson learned.  he does look cute though


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Could have been worse - you could have been stuck using scissors. But at least you know he'll be a little cooler.


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a dog groomer and prefer the Andis clippers for both dogs and horses  

It doesn't look THAT bad, promise. Hair grows back


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Stoddard said:


> Could have been worse - you could have been stuck using scissors. But at least you know he'll be a little cooler.


I agree could have had a whole trail of blood running down him :shock: oh god, i can't even think about that, i'm going to lose it. he definitely stays cooler, it's awesome 



Clevelande said:


> I'm a dog groomer and prefer the Andis clippers for both dogs and horses
> 
> It doesn't look THAT bad, promise. Hair grows back


think i could be a dog groomer :rofl: i would suck. I used Wahl clippers but, I wanted to buy the Andis and they didn't have them :-( wahhhh


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Clevelande said:


> I'm a dog groomer and prefer the Andis clippers for both dogs and horses
> 
> It doesn't look THAT bad, promise. Hair grows back


Andis is ALL I use...Lol!!! Tried Osters and Laube over the years (not bought, tried, cause other groomers had them!), didn't like them, so never bought any of them! My cordless is a lifesaver around the barn, that's for sure!!! Bought it just for my horses!!!


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

Hehe, some days I don't even think I should be a groomer! lol


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Clevelande said:


> I'm a dog groomer and prefer the Andis clippers for both dogs and horses
> 
> It doesn't look THAT bad, promise. Hair grows back


As am I cleve. We have Andis clippers at our place too. Good thing I've got SOME shaving experience down!  Maybe when and if I ever own a horse it'll give me an upper-hand.


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

we have an Andis and i just body cliped my show horse for the first time with a #10 blade and OH GOSH was i scarred! It definetly takes ALOT of time and patcients. Took me a couple daysto do all of him. My fave part of clipping...my horse is a bright orange bay....when i clipp him he turns a dark Dun/grulla color. AWSOME


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

yeah where I clipped him is like a orange bay too now and quite frankly it's looking cute. I also roached his mane







i didn't do it today. i did it a couple of days ago but, i love it


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

lol at least I am not the only one that saw something else


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Actually....it doesnt look that bad. It might be slightly uneven, and some lines that aren't straight....but other then that its fine. _

_You aren't exactly clipping at the right time though, as he is about to be loosing his winter coat, and it isn't as cold anymore. _


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

nope my dog is currently sporting the worst clip in the world.
Funny how I can clip a horse out perfectly but my dog looks like someone has attacked him with a pair of shears.
I tried to do a blanket clip on the dog because he was over heating (golden retriever with 8 inches of coat on him in 26C weather is not good), he wont let me near his legs (rescue doggy) and he kept attacking the clippers (clippers not me) when I tried to get his head done. He kept lieing down when I was trying to do his belly and when I was trying to make sure the clip was even on both sides. 
So I now have a dog who has been shaved bald on his body and neck but has massivly fluffy legs, head and tail!

ETA I use Listers to clip out a horse or wahls to tidy up a head. Used the wahls on the dog as the listers were too unwieldy.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

pctrider said:


> lol at least I am not the only one that saw something else


 nope, my vet saw it too and he turned around and laughed for a couple of minutes than turned around to me and said "do you even want me to tell you how that looks?" and i was like "no, not really  but, thanks anyway" :rofl: it doesn't look bad anymore. 



VelvetsAB said:


> _Actually....it doesnt look that bad. It might be slightly uneven, and some lines that aren't straight....but other then that its fine. _
> 
> _You aren't exactly clipping at the right time though, as he is about to be loosing his winter coat, and it isn't as cold anymore. _


oh i clipped him when it was still decently cold out but, the clippers weren't working so, I had to stop clipping him till I got new clippers, than I started up again. couldn't leave him looking like.... 







well that... yeah it just looked stupid. I had to finish it, if you look real close, he has like a little patch of hair missing and thats when the clippers started not working.



faye said:


> nope my dog is currently sporting the worst clip in the world.
> Funny how I can clip a horse out perfectly but my dog looks like someone has attacked him with a pair of shears.
> I tried to do a blanket clip on the dog because he was over heating (golden retriever with 8 inches of coat on him in 26C weather is not good), he wont let me near his legs (rescue doggy) and he kept attacking the clippers (clippers not me) when I tried to get his head done. He kept lieing down when I was trying to do his belly and when I was trying to make sure the clip was even on both sides.
> So I now have a dog who has been shaved bald on his body and neck but has massivly fluffy legs, head and tail!
> ...


Oh i love my wahls, they are awesome. sorry about your dog


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

faye said:


> nope my dog is currently sporting the worst clip in the world.
> Funny how I can clip a horse out perfectly but my dog looks like someone has attacked him with a pair of shears.
> I tried to do a blanket clip on the dog because he was over heating (golden retriever with 8 inches of coat on him in 26C weather is not good), he wont let me near his legs (rescue doggy) and he kept attacking the clippers (clippers not me) when I tried to get his head done. He kept lieing down when I was trying to do his belly and when I was trying to make sure the clip was even on both sides.
> So I now have a dog who has been shaved bald on his body and neck but has massivly fluffy legs, head and tail!
> ...



Hehe, next time he's over heating try a cool strip. A cool strip is where you shave his belly right up to the back of his front legs. It does wonders!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Clevelande said:


> Hehe, next time he's over heating try a cool strip. A cool strip is where you shave his belly right up to the back of his front legs. It does wonders!


His belly was the hardest part as he was not letting me anywhere near it and mum and I practicaly had to pin him down to get it done!


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

faye said:


> His belly was the hardest part as he was not letting me anywhere near it and mum and I practicaly had to pin him down to get it done!



Poor guy


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Faye....the barns dogs get clipped in the summer too. Legs, head and tail are left normal, just the body is clipped....so the same as what you gave your dog. Yeah they look silly, but at least they are cooler. 

Beau--yeah, you could have left him. We had a pony that had a shoulder patch all winter cause he was terrified of the clippers. Who cares if he's missing some hair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I felt like he looked like an idiot, had to finish it up


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

He hasnt had the nicest of lives before he came to us. We were the last chance saloon as he was according to the rescue society "unhomeable" due to his major issues. He was skelataly thin, so weak that waking up the front steps had him exhausted, totaly neurotic, terrified of his own shadow and would have taken your hands off if you tried to handle his feet, tail or head. Infact if you stood over him he started shaking.

He is now a relatively well adjusted dog. Slightly too fat, will let me handle any part of him (but not clip), plays with my goldie, is no longer scared of his shadow, gives cuddles, comes up on the sofa, he plays football, chases balls and stick, does 10 mile walks, has developed the usual selective deafness on the beach.
this is him and my other dog on the beach (with hair!!)


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

awww how cute. is there a back story on him?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty much he belonged to an elderly couple, the wife developed alzhiemers the gentleman had dementia and then died leaving the wife on her own with no support.
God only knows what happend to prince before the old lady was sectioned for her own health and Prince was taken away. Fairly sure she forgot he existed for the last bit as he was skeletal, he was found hiding behind a sofa.

He was utterly terrified of being handled, the hoover coming out had him wetting himself, he wouldnt eat if anyone was watching him etc. we can only assume what happened to him.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

aw, well i'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

I dont think its so bad, it didnt leave horibble lines like I did! I used Wahl dog clippers. Its a month later and her coat is almost back to normal. The pics are from right after I clipped her. Next time im just going with the fur instead of against it since I don't have the right blades. Lesson learned


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well as my dad always says... "You only make that mistake once!"


----------

